# Just had to post!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Bit of a rant here!

Went into Inverness today and it was like a baby fest in Starbucks...At virtually every table there was a pram with a newborn. Older babes I can deal with no problem but for some reason it really got to me today  

Why is it some days there's nothing and then it hits you all at once. It's like it's being rubbed in your face saying "ha ha we can have babies and you can't"

Anyone else had this?

Vicki x


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi vicki, i know, it stinks doesn't it. school run is the worse, all the other mums at dd's nursery when i collect her are either pg or have newborns and i mean nearly all of them so i stand out like a thumb. i would find it so much easier to deal with if i had one, just one friend locally in the same position, but i haven't so i feel totally isolated. you are not alone. jox


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Mrs REdnap
Sorry about the day you had the other day, it does seem to happen like that does it not , some days everyone seems to be pushing a buggy, carrying a baby, be pg , talking about it, or suddenly you hear about 4 people in one day being pg!
Not sure what to say other than what the hell are they doing in Starbucks!!!!!
These things are sent to try us.
I suppose they must look at us sometimes enviously as they have their hands full and as someone said on another thread they are probably covered in babysick and longing for 5 mins of peace!
anyway take care and see you on the boards
susie


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi ya!!! omg! thank goodness it's not just me.. i only joined the site a couple of days ago and so i've only just read your message. I have days where i feel that someone is having a great laugh at my expence. even on tv it seems everyone is pregnant or having a baby. we watched a film the other day and all of the residents of this island were [email protected]@dy pregnant!!! arrrrgggghhh i made hanging signs to my partner who knew what i meant and everyone else thought i was mad!!! so in answer to ur post. you're not alone honey. we all feel it.. when it gets bad you just have to hold on to the hope that one day it WILL be you, and that you'll appreciate it so much because it's something you've wanted so badly.

hope that helps.

amanda x


----------

